# Oct 2015 Training Logs



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Good weather for dog training and Hombre who was full of himself today did a nice job on articles with all 10 articles tied down and just #1 metal and leather with scent. Sent twice for each he again got all four sends correct but he was a little slow leaving so a tap on the butt got him to move out. 1 front was dead on but three were off some. Two go outs both unbaited both really nice and both jumps taken on first order and they were at 24 inches the height he must jump and he cleared by a mile. We next did the MSFE and it wasn't too bad considering we have only been at it about a week. DOR 3x this needs lots of work. Gloves each one he left slowly I'm thinking a little afraid of making a mistake which he did going for #2 when sent for #3. Nugget had the day off but not tomorrow when it will be Hombres turn to watch.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have been watching some of the top teams at the Nationals (obedience) and have noticed a few things in common.

Well of course they have beautiful heeling but:

> The left hand positions are frequently held more towards the chest (all right - sometimes right under the boobs for the women) than the belly button.
> During the FAST, the left hand is staying in that position.

Is this common, or is it an anomaly with these shows? It does not look comfortable or natural to me, but if it is what is becoming expected I'd like to start practicing the same ....


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Starting tomorrow I'm going to try something new , I've just taken all the tie down strings off my article mat and replaced them with monofilament fishing line a very light breaking strength test therefore very thin and very difficult to see.This change will tell me if he is using his nose as he DID this morning to find the correct article or his sight as the string tying down the articles was heavy and highly visible. I'm pretty sure he is scenting the article out but this is a good test toward the next step of just having them all untied.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I keep my arm up during a fast. I don't want my arm going out to be mistaken by the dog as me starting a stand signal, easier to just keep it where it is.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Sharon - I keep my arm up (over belly button). My guys both have their heads by my left hip (or SHOULD have their head right there) so I don't want to accidentally bop them + I don't want the judge marking me up for changing the hand position. My right arm swings away while I jog.... 

Should be a really busy month for us... hopefully in a GOOD way. 

Sent entries in for a couple trials and will be sending a couple more in the next couple weeks. I don't think Bertie's out of sight stays are solid yet, so it's not like we're going to rush into Open until after the new year. But I want to get him out there... 

Felt a little sad looking over the superintendent website and realizing that are down to just 2-3 more conformation shows for 2015. And of course we're in the thick of it for fall obedience trials.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I keep my hand up during the fast, but I've never thought about doing it different. I didn't know you were allowed to move it down. I think my hand would hit her head if I did that. Either that, or she'd think she was supposed to do a hand touch.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Taking the boys to a show and go tomorrow. Barring any major disasters, a little boy might be trying out novice sooner than planned...


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Very happy to say the " Challenge " was sent for 2m and 2 l articles 2x each and his nose and not his eyes was what he used to locate and pick up each article CORRECTLY with a minimum time searching for the scented one. His fronts were not very good but Nuggets weren't either at this stage . We also did gloves which he did get all three correctly but it took two " take its " for him to go and direction still needs work. Nugget this morning heeling in the street very very well done with only one slight forge on a sit ( probably my fault putting on brakes too fast ) and a slight wide and that would have depended on who was judging it. Not a very long session for either boy but a productive one and with Hombre finding the articles correctly with the monofilament holding the others down and his never attempting to pick up the wrong one was a giant step forward.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Interesting!! Just tried the fast heeling with my left hand held in heel position and each of the boys was more precise on the transition back to slow .... hmmmm


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

The past week has consisted of lots of fronts and heeling every morning in a dark parking lot. Busy, busy time for me. Next trial in 2 weeks, so better get some jumping in between now and then.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we worked inside on some precision style games.

> Pot work: with pivots to the left & right (Aedan graduated to the small pot)
> Fronts & Finishes
> Some happy paced and heeling games

Fun & the dogs are all dancing


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A crisp 42 degrees this morning - I checked because I was thinking my hands were chilled after training the boys LOL

This morning is was a few items (no finishes)

*Heeling* went well with Faelan and Brady - Aedan needed a review, Then right turn/pivots with a few back pivots for Faelan & Brady. Signals for Faelan and Brady - Faelan did well, Brady again traveled a bit on the drop so I need to remember to set out props for him

*DOR* for Faelan (very nice), Brady (nice wait but again some traveling on the drop (1 step) so a few resets) and straight recalls for Aedan with a walk in to reward the wait. Nice fronts for all 3 dogs 

*ROHJ* Faelan (very nice need to work the front a bit) and Brady - very very nice!

*ROF* Faelan & Brady - excellent with good fronts. Aedan 1st retrieve ran out and examined the dumbbell; so I walked out and told him 'take it', placed it in his mouth and ran backwards to accept his prize. We repeated twice more and he did great so I will start working on the occasional front to deliver mixed in with standing deliveries and allowing him to jump up on my chest to deliver. Oh, I should introduce tossing food or toys through my legs as well on his return. This was with my largest dumbbell 

Brisk & happy, with enough errors with both Brady & Aedan so progress was made


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Hombre sometimes is like a sponge just soaking in everything . In the last week or so I've been introducing the DOR and MSFE today he put it together and did four DOR YES HE TOOK A FEW MORE STEPS THAN I WANT HIM TO BUT HE DID THE DROP ☺☺. After that I asked a friend to do the MSFE and she said forward stand your dog and I did and Hombre did a really really nice MSFE . My friend was surprised when I told her it was Hombre and not Nugget because they really look alike. We then repeated the MSFE and then the novice SFE and he again did the MSFE including the call to heel and of course on the novice SFE he was a statue. I'm pretty pleased with his progress. Earlier we did go outs and the jumps at 22inches which he executed with perfection. Open work he did good also but fronts and dumbell pickups still need LOTS of cleaning up. Nugget too was into working today and other than a couple fronts just did everything quite well including straight go outs all the pickups were clean gloves DB and articles which all 4 sends were done correctly and his signal exercise was also well done. Just a very good session today.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning the ground has dried out so I set up 2 ring gates and the Directed Jumping jumps.

*Faelan:* Wild boy this morning  I actually stopped heeling since he was so wired; bouncing, hopping boy LOL His Go Outs were superb as was his Directed jumping; even under the lights with weird shadows. His fronts were really nice, straight, close & fast. No finishes. We did finish with some more controlled heeling with signals; for the heck of it I used verbal & signals since it has probably been over a year since he had both so a good reminder with his high as a kite attitude 

*Brady:* Nice heeling and he too had verbal and signals for the signal portions, dropping perfectly with no creep so perhaps he needs more verbal still. His Go Outs were superb!! He is starting to anticipate being sent to a jump; a good thing since that means he is putting the pieces together but it shows me I need to work through this. He did have an issue taking the high jump which was pretty much against the house and under the light so we repeated.

*Aedan:* too was high!! like father like son LOL It is nice & crisp this morning so I did kind of expect it. So we worked a while on 3 steps of nice heeling -- oh I also put the bait for Go Outs out early before heeling etc. His first Go Out was wicked fast, straight with a lovely sit (I let him have his bait before the sit). I put more bait in front of the middle stanchion, we worked on heeling again and then another Go Out -- perfect!! I still walk out to reward each and every sit; sometimes following him, sometimes waiting for him to sit and then walking out. This really helps my dogs know my walking out towards them is not a correction although in the future it may be for a reset....

Good sessions and I do believe they all had a great time - 

Funny thing last night, my brother asked how long before Towhee comes home. Interesting that I think the same thing. I know several people that are watching the calendar but for puppies, we are watching the calendar for when Towhee comes home


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

No training today all three go to the groomers--maybe I can get some thing done around the house today mainly clean up what the dogs dirtied ????


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - Amanda from Wyndsong created 2 incredible bags for Brady & Aedan. In addition to what the website has, the Mystic Wolf bag even has 'stars' added - clear & sparkly bling! Amanda ran with their names for the smaller mesh side embroidery to complete the themes  

Their official names are

Sunfire's Desert Fox 
Sunfire's Mystic Wolf

and the bags completely express their names 

If the link does not take you to page 2, just follow the link if you want to see some serious beauty!

Spring/Summer 2015 | Wyndsong Custom Article Bags


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Love them! I am so spoiled to her bags, I will never be able to settle for anything else!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Go outs and each jump done very well by both boys at a distance of 65 feet ring length. MSFE and articles Hombre nailed both exercises this morning. BJ and ROHJ along with ROF work still needed on pickups and fronts but a little improvement when I give him help. Nugget did signal exercise well and got most of his fronts straight and both boys did the glove exercise fairly well with the pup taking the correct direction on all three and Nuggets turns in place improving. Went thru a lot of cheese in the can today but the results of this reward especially with Hombre well worth the cost and I got a case of it yesterday on sale for only $2.29 a can.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A day off from work !! So what better way to spend it than

> 2 hour ring rental for obedience & agility
> Visiting with Towhee, Towhee's pups, MaeMae & her pup & Genie & her pups
> Hopefully getting some nice pictures of all the pups; a few people will hopefully be visiting around the same time so puppies can be held, cuddled and have pics taken! much hand washing and towel changing but it will be worth it!!

and then, if the rain hold off, taking the boys for a hike/walk


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Way behind in posts. Too busy! 

Update: For the first few trials post-UD at the end of spring, Maple had a high Q rate in Utility and even higher in Open. She quickly got 4 UDX legs. Her Q rate in the last 2 trials drastically reduced our percentage! We are definitely in a slump.

In Tri-cities, she Q'd once in 4 Utility trials. (Luckily, she won that class for a few OTCH points.) She went 0 for 2 in Open, walking the broad BOTH days. ARGHH. 

In Spokane last weekend, we went 0 for 2 in Utility and 0 for 2 in Open. In Utility, the NQs were for odd things. In one, she didn't drop on the signals -- something shw hasn't done since we were trying to get through Ut A last year. In another, she took the bar on the first jump instead of the high on DJ. That was a head-scratcher, but I think I figured it out. When I got home, I set up the high to my left and the bar to my right. I sent her, and signaled the high. She took the bar, just like in the trial. In the past, she's had trouble with the bar, and I think, without realizing it, I fell into the habit of always doing the bar first at home. Sigh. Sometimes it feels like I spend most of my time patching holes or fixing mistakes in my training.

There have been several good things about the last couple of weekends. Her go-outs have been great, straight, all the way out, and she's been sitting on command (instead of standing). Her fronts have been pretty good. I was careful to only lightly scent leather at the last trial and she had a lot less trouble on that article. I think I've been overscenting and she's hard a had time on leather. In a couple of our NQs the judge commented that she had a 197/198 score except for the (fill in the blank) NQ exercise. 

We have one more trial this year, in Wenatchee next weekend. I thought about scratching, but have decided to go. After Wenatchee, it's 5 months until the next trial in spring. In the meantime, I've gone to NO TREATS for warm-up or trial runs. She's been falling into her mopey ring routine at trials where she knows there's no treats in the ring. Until Wenatchee, she's only getting a jackpot at the end. We'll see how well that works.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I must be borderline crazy... was unable to get to a class at an upcoming trial location this week, unable to make it to a private yesterday, and unable to get to a fun match tonight - all due to work (boo)... 

Did get to go to class on Monday - but Bertie flaked out with his stays (his sit was rock solid, but after breaking once with the down - he kept popping up. Not sure what was going through his head). Which has me pondering playing it safe and not going back out there for stays next week even if we qualify. 

We have a class on Monday and a fun match (at trial location, set up just like at the trial) on Wednesday for me to have a better idea about stays before the trial, but might play it safe if I see him backsliding at all with the stays (after being rock solid all summer).

But ya - sent an entry today for another trial coming up (has a practice ring).... 










Just fyi - I debated entering him in BN in addition to Nov B just for extra practice - since second entries are only $18....


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm sure jealous of that entry fee!

I have an email in to a trial secretary tonight - I was planning on entering prenovice, which it has listed on AKC's site, but it's not in the premium. So waiting to find out if it's being offered or not.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

While waiting for the dew to dry off the grass I decided to do articles with Hombre inside , the boy has this exercise down . He was sent for each article twice with 10 tied down articles . He kept his nose a couple inches above the articles and when it went down he came up with the correct one each time and returned to me immeadiately. Fronts still well off being straight but the big thing is being done extremely well. Nugget has to be worked this week because he is entered next Sat.in a trial in fact the next 3 weekends are booked trying to get his UDX title and OM.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

me too!! Filling out entries here and they are at LEAST 50% more!



Loisiana said:


> I'm sure jealous of that entry fee!
> 
> I have an email in to a trial secretary tonight - I was planning on entering prenovice, which it has listed on AKC's site, but it's not in the premium. So waiting to find out if it's being offered or not.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Today is kind of noisy in my yard, so I decided to take advantage of it 

> Neighbor hammering and climbing up & down ladders and using power saw.
> Kids across the street working on car stereos which need loud volumns to hear
> Gun club is active
> Motorcycles must be having charity rides
> Kids running & playing
and assorted other noise.

So, I took out my boom box and load an obedience sounds CD at full blast.

Set up 40 feet of gating for Go Outs with 2 agility jumps for directed jumping

*Faelan* had no trouble and so got an extra 4 Go Outs with chicken  Signals & heeling were good

*Brady* well he is sensitive so while his heeling was very good, hid Go Outs ad Directed Jumping are still at the proofing stages. With him I need to praise when a successful attempt is made even after he failed something and then reward heavily when the entire chain is successful ... so that's what we did 

*Aedan* could not care less about the noise etc  But did need to investigate that the food container in the middle of the 'ring' was closed for business.

Overall a good session as Brady was gaining confidence, Aedan is learning rewards come after success and Faelan is .. well ..Faelan 

ETA: At the rental yesterday we worked virtually every Novice, Open & Utility exercise (Faelan & Brady) and a smattering of exercises with Aedan (heeling, right turns, stands, retrieve a glove, retrieve a dumbbell, metal & leather articles, recalls & games)


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

All open exercises and all utility other than articles done with Nugget very nice work fronts the only mistakes and few of them. Hombre is coming on strong doing signal exercise ( I only go about 10 feet away ) only walking 4-5 feet before down but going down the sit and recall part very nice. DOR also improving getting a quicker drop. Today the MSFE was done like a very experienced UD dog just beautiful he caught on to this right away. Pretty pleased with both boys again today but I know every exercise will break but hoping not for a long time cause this forward momentum is awfully nice.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I unexpectedly decided just a few weeks ago to throw Phoenix in novice b just for one day. I knew going in he wasn't as polished as I'd typically like, but I decided to do it anyway. We had a few iffy halts, he got a little over excited on the first fast, and he proved he is a young male still developing brain cells when he bopped on over to check out my right side for a few steps on heeling. But he was super happy without being out of control and had great focus, so overall I thought it was a good experience for both of us. Stays were rock solid. He ended up getting his first leg with a 196 1/2 for second place.

Next weekend we are entered in pre-novice and pre-open, and there's another trial next month I'm looking at entering pre-novice. Then I'm tentatively planning on going back to regular novice in the first part of next year.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohoo!! Congratulations - I'll be sure to let mama Towhee know when I visit her a bit later too 



Loisiana said:


> I unexpectedly decided just a few weeks ago to throw Phoenix in novice b just for one day. I knew going in he wasn't as polished as I'd typically like, but I decided to do it anyway. We had a few iffy halts, he got a little over excited on the first fast, and he proved he is a young male still developing brain cells when he bopped on over to check out my right side for a few steps on heeling. But he was super happy without being out of control and had great focus, so overall I thought it was a good experience for both of us. Stays were rock solid. He ended up getting his first leg with a 196 1/2 for second place.
> 
> Next weekend we are entered in pre-novice and pre-open, and there's another trial next month I'm looking at entering pre-novice. Then I'm tentatively planning on going back to regular novice in the first part of next year.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Today I have another rental (2 hrs) - just Faelan and Brady so Aedan can go on an extended hike with my brother & BIL; he is not entered in anything for probably another 2-3 years LOL so hiking he goes. 

I should plan better I suppose, but the rental is about 1.5 hours away, I want to stop & visit/groom my Towhee (probably no puppy pictures so I can spend time with my Towhee), and then come on home to clean the house etc. Faelan, Brady & Aedan's nails & feet are done, they are combed out and now to do fold some laundry and take a shower before heading on out.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Articles - Both boys were successful but Hombre left quicker and spent less time searching to get all 4 sends correct than did Nugget . It also took 2 FIND IT orders for Nugget to get going. 

Gloves - Done twice all three with Hombre several mistakes 
1) poor turn twice
2) wrong glove had to be called back
3) mouthing on three returns 
4) fronts only 2 were straight
5) return to heel only 4 of 6 straight
This exercise needs lots of work

MSFE done 2 times FANTASTIC

DOR done 3 times last one got a beautiful drop other two weren't bad but the third was what I'm wanting . All of these DOR were done with a verbal and hand signal at the same time. For the short time we are doing this exercise he is doing quite well.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Today we only used a little over an hour of the rental. We worked some tough things so the rewards had to be huge and play sessions long 

First up (Faelan & Brady)

>Exit crate, hang around, enter ring, leash off (heavy duty tugging for rewards)
Faelan heeling (nice) Brady heeling on lead nice, then off lead> Signals & heeling with my wagging a tug toy as I was leaving - Faelan had a hard time on my leaving while wagging his favorite leather tug. Brady did fairly well 

> Go Outs with my tossing a toy over their heads and toys on floor. Brady was slow as he thought things through while Faelan rocked it.

> Retrieves on flat and over the high jumps were without proofing but still heavily rewarded to get them both back in the game.

> Scent articles with the toys used for rewarding around & close to the pile - Faelan did great, Brady agin slowed down and really had to think things through coming back the first time with a wrong (leather) article when I had scented a metal.

I set up 3 2 inch boards and called with random drops around the boards 4 times, walking in to reward sometimes, tossing a treat then a toy, then calling them in. 2 straight recalls - neither one of them fell for it and came straight in 

Then we finished with lots of playing! Brady still doesn't really tug but does like toys with tennis balls on one end and a tug on the other so he is kind of tugging.

The article pile:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I unexpectedly decided just a few weeks ago to throw Phoenix in novice b just for one day. I knew going in he wasn't as polished as I'd typically like, but I decided to do it anyway. We had a few iffy halts, he got a little over excited on the first fast, and he proved he is a young male still developing brain cells when he bopped on over to check out my right side for a few steps on heeling. But he was super happy without being out of control and had great focus, so overall I thought it was a good experience for both of us. Stays were rock solid. He ended up getting his first leg with a 196 1/2 for second place.


Very awesome - Jodie!

I don't think I'll have Bertie heeling on the wrong side of me but I'd be bouncing around happy if I only lost 3.5 points the first time out with him.  




**** We have a trial coming up next Sat, and I've been doing a lot of prep work the past week or so. 

Big things we've been working on -

*Heeling* - no treats on me a lot. Just very quick 10 second heeling sessions every time I think about it. Really brushing up and making sure he sits when I stop and we always stop on a good note (When he's looking up at me with bright eyes). 

Big problem with heeling is sometimes the "no sit" issue that I've had for a while. It's probably related to conformation since he really stacks up when I stop. 

Forging and lagging are issues as well if I don't have his focus. Making sure he's very "on" and focused going into the ring is a big deal. * Am going to ask my sister to come with to hold his leash for me. If she has to work though (she works at a hospital), I might zero in on somebody I train with to ask them to hold him hostage a few minutes before I start warming up. 

*Recalls* - I have no concern about him coming to me. Just worried he will anticipate (either follow me or break when the judge issues the command or hand signal). 

I'll work on that tomorrow at class with a few different people. Did at class last week and was happy that Bertie held his wait without trying to wiggle-visit with the other trainer who is somebody he likes. 

*Stays* - Bertie is very much like the little girl with the curl in the middle of her forehead. Ha. When he's good, he's very good. When he's bad, he's horrid. It comes down to him getting caught in a "loop" where once he's done something wrong he just wants nothing to do with it and gets progressively worse. <= Thanks to Jacks, it's already the most anxious exercise of all for me. And I'm seriously thinking about pulling Bertie out of stays if I'm not confident by next Sat.

Which reminds me. 

I've been so used to showing in conformation at 10AM, Noon... 1PM.... and same thing with rally and BN which are done later in the day after regular obedience, it seems.

I just about fell over when I checked the times next week and see that Novice is the first class of the day at 9AM. I'm only a 1/2 hour away from the trial site, but probably am going to leave the house by 7:30 or earlier to get there early enough to get a good spot and chill for an hour. Not looking forward to this. :doh:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I confess to being a morning person, often waking by 3 or 4am naturally, but I LOVE early classes  Then I can plan on having a lot of my day available for my dogs who are not showing ...


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Not a good start to the morning the boys killed a rabbit in the yard and wouldn't come when called which forced me to go get the e- collars for both but as I was walking toward them they got in a fight. No damage to either one but a LOT of growling and snapping of jaws. I don't like seeing something killed but they are sporting dogs but not coming when called that got me angry. Training at club tonight and I guess I'd better work on recalls.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning was pot work, front & finishes


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Worked both boys on articles doing metal and leather 2x each with each boy . All sends for Nugget correct but I tried doing the articles free of the mat for the first time and Hombre in his usual wild charging way knocked them helter skelter all over and got the first send wrong. So regrouping but still off the mat I sent him again and the next 3 sends were done correctly getting metal and leather without being wild. I will again try off the mat tomorrow and if it goes well with Hombre will no longer use the mat if not I'll re-tie. Club tonight which I will spend the majority of time on Nugget.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This evening the boys started one exercise of their winter conditioning 

5 cavalettis set at 24 inches apart, 10 times up, 10 times back at 3 inches high. We will progress to more cavalettis and to increasing the distance up to 34 inches (they are 23 inches tall - well Aedan is probably still slightly less) and 16 poles, but each increase will be over the course of the next few weeks.I might increase the height for different exercises for variety as well, I have not decided yet..

Other core exercises will be started as well just in case this upcoming winter has 3-4 feet of snow like last winter, so they (and I) can get exercise and so Ms Towhee can hopefully start firming up when she gets home 

Brady wanted to leap over the grid while on my right -- silly boy 

I am using cones with holes set at 3, 7 and 13 inches so there are no jump bars to cause confusion.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we broke out moving downs for Brady & Faelan and downs for Aedan.

I set up a cone and set the older dogs FLYing around from distances of 10 to 50 feet, sometimes calling them in, sometimes dropping them and sometimes practicing ground work for agility (post turns, front crosses, rear crosses)

For Aedan we worked FLYing from shorter distances, he has more hesitation being sent from my right side so some of those from < 5 feet. We worked up to about 12 feet flys with front crosses, post turns, my running behind and away and had a few brief sessions of fold back downs with my being right in front of him.

An active session which we all enjoyed  

Brady has been traveling more than I like on his DOR so these games, and others, will be practiced more often. Oh, at times I was also running backwards while signalling Faelan & Brady to drop.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning tied articles back on mat enough said. Hombre doing MSFE with 2 different people first one his return to heel had the sit a fudge (out ) second one perfect beautiful lockup again no movement during exam and great return to heel position.?? DOR coming along very well and go outs were nice and his glove exercise no mistakes but I'm holding the signal longer but he is getting the correct one each time this was done 2x for each glove with good turns in place but a little mouthing was also done . Heeling and fig8 awesome today. BJ done 2x one front was off but this exercise has come a long way already. ROF and ROHJ decent but fronts weren't good, all in all pretty nice work with Hombre .

Nugget his work in both utility and open good with those darn fronts still not where I want them and he could have been faster in just about everything not so slow it would have been scored but certainly not a perky performance. If Saturday he just works as well as today we will,get another UDX leg maybe more small entry only 10 open b and 9 in utility.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Interesting.... 

Just received the judging program to another show I've entered.... and am relieved (but puzzled) to see that Novice A is a morning event and Novice B is pushed to the afternoon. <= Makes me really happy knowing I get to sleep in a little (not that I will, but I COULD if I wanted).

Reason for the split times is novice A will be a different judge and different ring than Novice B.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The dogs had this morning off as I reviewed videos from last night as well as catching up on Scent Article training (Articles from the Ground Up taught by Laura Waudby) at FDSA - wow, awesome already not even 2 weeks in. 

This will go into my library for when Aedan starts actual scent work but she has already hit upon a few of the most common errors in the learning process and how she handles them!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Didn't do much today just articles with Hombre which he did correctly 2x each . Incorrect articles were tied down and it will be a little while till we try all of them un-tied.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning I decided to work the boys at home because I'm subbing tonight and just didn't want them to be in a crate for a couple hours. 

It is cool and so I did every exercise in both Open and Utility with BOTH boys. Heeling and fig8 done nicely by both and Nugget was finished up with signals and he did a very nice stand down sit and recall. We then shifted to the yard one dog at a time and I mixed up utility and open exercises with both boys. Pickups out of the grass with the DB could have been cleaner with both of them , Nugget on the matted floor of a trial always has a good pickup so in the grass having more trouble getting hold of it was nothing new. Hombre on the other hand was wound tight this morning and even though it was in grass still knocked his DB several feet in his exuberance of getting it. With a little help ( cheese in the can ) fronts for both boys were pretty nice but still a ways from the consistency I want. Go-outs both boys exceptionally nice today with mixed baited and un- baited stanchion. Both boys took the HJ and BAR on first order at 22 inches even though Hombre must jump 24 the way he cleared them 2 more inches won't be any problem. The DOR with Hombre very very well done only had forward motion of a couple feet and Nugget hit the ground right now. Considering it's only a short time doing the DOR with Hombre I couldn't be happier with it as he is getting consistent doing it and what he is doing is really nice and I don't think ANY judge would find fault with it. MSFE excellent both boys including sit on call to heel. BJ done only once with each dog and they both nailed it so no need to do more because it could only have gone downhill as both did it perfect and even Hombre nailed the f+ f. articles were done in house earlier Nugget first using Hombres set tied to the mat ( his are in van airing out ) and I didn't want to use them till Sat .trial. Nugget did well although he scared himself when making turn to return to me and the mat slipped on the floor ( silly boy ) Hombre when it was his turn was his usual wild child and charged the pile scattering everything and I called him in so I could settle him down ( a little ) and then he did go find the correct ones both m+ l 2x apiece.
A very very good session with few mistakes from either of them and Hombre is really catching on and as long as his rewards are coming his way he is more than willing.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Knock on wood, we're getting ready for a trial this weekend. I still worry that we might not qualify because of little nerdpants getting up and following me on the down stay. Worried enough that I SERIOUSLY would be tempted not to even try. But - yeah, we'll see. I just have to remember to be very slow and deliberate + do the "calming stroke thing" to his head/neck/chest while everyone is setting up before putting him in the down. And bite my tongue and cross my arms and keep my hands secure in my armpits or something to keep from any involuntary corrections.  

Did a fun match yesterday - everything went very well except the down stay when he followed me out. Did not necessarily blame him because there was all kinds of craziness going on next to him. With dogs popping up and another dog flipping himself on his back and kicking his feet around catching the gate behind the dogs....

I took Bertie back, gave him those calming strokes while smiling at him, patted him on the chest - put him into a down stay and walked directly out again. He stayed the remaining 4 minutes... 

More importantly, I'm really happy with some sign that Bertie is "getting it" with quick heeling training I do at different points of the day. Food used for one session, No food the other, hand over my stomach when I heel, no chittering or nonstop encouragement (bad habit picked up from rally). Just quick work and then rewarding with praise and fun releases. He's starting to get very focused - and close to what I want to see.

Of course, keep in mind - he still is a completely different working animal than my Jacks with all his heeling flamboyance. : I train Jacks a little every other day or so... and the boy has not forgotten a thing. One thing especially that makes me proud is his DOR - especially since I remember HOW HARD it was training those to him. He drops on a dime. His go-outs too are a joy to watch. Bertie glides out to the go-out spot. Is quiet and smooth moving. Jacks jumps in the air when released to "go-out" and runs with all his might to the go-out spot where it's a race for me to get the sit command out before he spins in place and SITS with a thud and a huge bright grin. And he still does a huge flying flip finish with him stealing a kiss on my face as he swinging around in place. Seriously - if only this dog could stay and jump.....


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Going for the 3rd open leg this weekend. Things seem to firing on all cylinders, so I like our chances. Class last night went as well as it ever has. I was actually shocked how solid she was on everything, because she'll usually make some lazy error(s) toward the end of class...probably due to boredom or mental fatigue. I hope it's a sign of another giant leap forward but I understand it's sometimes one step back, two steps foreward. Heeling in the dark (because that's the only time of day I can fit it in!) every morning for the past month has paid off big time. If she were to mess up on something this weekend, it would most likely be anticipating a command, but I'm going to try not to think about that.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Nairb good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck  Have fun!



Nairb said:


> Going for the 3rd open leg this weekend. Things seem to firing on all cylinders, so I like our chances. Class last night went as well as it ever has. I was actually shocked how solid she was on everything, because she'll usually make some lazy error(s) toward the end of class...probably due to boredom or mental fatigue. I hope it's a sign of another giant leap forward but I understand it's sometimes one step back, two steps foreward. Heeling in the dark (because that's the only time of day I can fit it in!) every morning for the past month has paid off big time. If she were to mess up on something this weekend, it would most likely be anticipating a command, but I'm going to try not to think about that.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

On my way to the trial this morning - I almost got into a terrible car accident. I was coming up over a hill and crossing an intersection with a very green light when a speeding car flew across the intersection in front of me, running a red light and nearly got my car embedded in the side of their car. Thank goodness for brakes... and did put things into perspective that early in the morning before getting to the trial site.... 

Bertie was weak in the areas I knew he would be. We lost 9 points in heeling just because my conformation dog decided that he couldn't possibly sit. The judge, stewards, and I all let out a loud GASP when he actually sat on the second sit of the figure 8. He did get better after that (LOL) with nice heeling on the off leash and sits, held his stand stay and recall wait. 

He AUTO FINISHED on the recall - which was beyond bizarre. I think it just happened that way because he came running in so fast that he blew past me and then just remembered he needed to sit. 

Sit stay was solid.

Down stay - unfortunately he apparently popped up the second I left him and followed me across the floor. <= Which is something I will work on the next couple weeks before the next trial.

There was oddly a lot of tension from the other novice B people regarding the stays. People literally going around and seeing who their dogs would be staying next to. I've never seen people that worked up about stays - it was kinda interesting. 

The lady my dog would be staying next to asked me to practice stays with her before Novice B began. And I swear it was her trying to decide whether she'd go out into the ring for stays next to my dog. 

What I told her was simply that I've never owned a dog who even saw the other dogs in the lineup. They all are more tempted to follow me or come to me - especially in a bigger than average novice ring. 

Anyway. It was a good looksee - and encouraging from the perspective that he would have had a fairly decent run if his sits were there. We only lost 3 other points between the auto finish and some slight forging on the off leash slow. 

We will be addressing the down stay issue.  

My sister smacked me upside the head when I got home and admitted that I was griping about the no-sits every time I had people coming up and telling me how good he looked out there. LOL.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Bella had a great run today in Open A! 199.5 and HIT for her third leg. Couldn't be more proud. Someone will be uploading the run to YouTube, so I'll post it when it's up.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats on Bella's CDX Brian! 

Just a note here for anyone who hasn't watched Open A in a while... a lot of the time it's a struggle to see any qualifiers coming out of that class, let alone any with scores in the 190's. The fact you almost got a perfect 200 with her is something to crow about.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohoo  Congratulations !!!



Nairb said:


> Bella had a great run today in Open A! 199.5 and HIT for her third leg. Couldn't be more proud. Someone will be uploading the run to YouTube, so I'll post it when it's up.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Today at the Sho n Go was interesting!

*Faelan*: Utility was pretty nice except his Go Outs were off, after the 2nd one (no jumping since he needed to know the Go Out portion was not acceptable), I went out and touched the proper stanchion and he got 3 after that even with Aedan BARKING at a puppy he apparently does not like! Really barking like a GSD would bark. Some friends quieted him down & I went out of the ring to speak with him as well. Faelan's open work was really nice.

*Brady:* Novice his heel on leash was not good but everything else was including very nice Figure 8. I am still trying to figure out what he needs for acclimation and warm ups. His Open routine was really nice other than no drop on the DOR, 2nd try was great. His heeling, fronts, finishes and retrieves were really really nice.

*Aedan:* ring entries sucked. just sucked - he had to walk by the puppy he has exception to and well, lost focus big time. Then a few steps on HOL which he did well on. Figure 8 was beautiful. We did not do the SFE. I set up for Heel Free and unclip the lead --- BOOOOOOM , he's gone!! Over the gating into the next ring to steal a dumbbell - I hear that handler yelling at the same time I am yelling but she was yelling because her dog broke, she looks up and there's Aedan with her small BC's plastic dumbbell <sigh>. I retrieved the dumbbell, apologizing and head back to my ring. We wait for her dog to finish both retrieves and Aedan then did a beautiful, full pattern heel free exercises followed by a really nice recall.

Good thing I know everyone involved and no harm, no foul but that was one naughty Aedan today!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Megora said:


> Congrats on Bella's CDX Brian!
> 
> Just a note here for anyone who hasn't watched Open A in a while... a lot of the time it's a struggle to see any qualifiers coming out of that class, let alone any with scores in the 190's. The fact you almost got a perfect 200 with her is something to crow about.


It does resemble a death march for many. Today there were 3 qualifiers out of 8. Not bad. At our last show, one person told me it was her 26th Open run and they were going for their 2nd leg. That takes dedication. I would not have that much patience. 

I knew we had a great run, but I had no idea what the score would be. I can't see every halt, nor can I tell whether every finish is straight without close inspection. One front was off just a hair on the ROF, which is where the 1/2 point came from. The judge hands out scoring summaries on the way out of the ring, and I had to see the score written down to confirm what my ears heard.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats! Way to go you two!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Here's the vid. Now if we could just replicate this every time......


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Nairb heck of a job congratulations ??


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Got a gift today won open b after the run off score 198+ also got HIT . BAD NEWS he sat on signal exercise and NQ so no UDX LEG but won $100.00 for HIT. Which eased the pain of the NQ ----LOL


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Nuggetsdad said:


> Got a gift today won open b after the run off score 198+ also got HIT . BAD NEWS he sat on signal exercise and NQ so no UDX LEG but won $100.00 for HIT. Which eased the pain of the NQ ----LOL



Nice! Congrats.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Way to go Bella! A 199.5 from Open A is super-impressive! 

And great job, Nugget!


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Our weekend has not been as good as Nuggets and Bellas, but there have been a few good things. 

On Friday, we NQ'd both Utility and Open on the down. That happened last weekend for the first time. Everything else was okay, not great. I worked on the drops afterwards with a friend. 

Today, Maple had a really bad bout of her travel diarrhea. Notheless, she did pretty good in Utility until the last go out. (It was Utility I, the Utility A order.) She only went a few feet past the jumps. What a roller coaster. On the first go-out, she went so far to the right, I doubted she would take the correct left jump. I was ecstatic when she went across the ring and took the correct jump. Then crushed when she stopped so short on the second. Oh, well. 

She wasn't feeling very good in Open, but got an uninspired Q for second place with a 193. Only 3 of the 9 Open B dogs Q'd, kind of low for Open B. Maple had bouts of watery diarrhea between Utility B and Open B and again after the Open groups. She was a real trooper for doing as well as she did. At least we have a few OM pts to show for the weekend.

The best thing about the weekend, so far, is that I finally remembered to ask someone to video me. I was really amazed at how much fussing and fidgeting and hovering over Maple I did at the start of most exercises. I'm wondering if that's prompting Maple into her depressed ring attitude. 

Looking forward to the end of this year's trialing tomorrow. We'll have 5 months to regroup and retrain before the first spring trial.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

congrats on an awesome open a run!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful job  Congrats!!



Nairb said:


> Here's the vid. Now if we could just replicate this every time......


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  



Nuggetsdad said:


> Got a gift today won open b after the run off score 198+ also got HIT . BAD NEWS he sat on signal exercise and NQ so no UDX LEG but won $100.00 for HIT. Which eased the pain of the NQ ----LOL


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Today we only had a 1/2 point off going in to the down stay. She lost 2 points for flipping back and forth on her hip 3-4 times, so we ended up with 197.5. Obviously happy with the run but hope the hip flipping doesnt become a habit.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Nairb 197 1/2 is nothing to look down on very impressive weekend for your team and shifting hips on down stay from what I've seen is not usually something that becomes a bad habit. Congrats again nice job!!!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Worked both boys on articles this morning and Nugget scared himself again with the mat shifting on floor and because he was afraid just grabbed anything and it was the wrong one so I forced the issue making him " Find It " with a verbal order that he knew I wasn't fooling around this time he got it and the mat moved again which I know he didn't like but then I have to do things I don't like doing so too bad so sad. Hombre of course the " the CHALLENGE " just went out got 4 sends correct and the mat moved on him too but he had to show his uncle up which he did. Hombre and I did the ROF ROHJ and a couple DOR ALL of which just keep getting better. Pickups much better today on the DB and gloves they were actually very clean but he did screw up gettin #2 glove which had to be repeated. We also did BJ at 48 inches 2x couldn't get much better pleased again with pups progress.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Had a great weekend with the boys in the pre classes. Entered 4 times and got 4 blue ribbons 

Yesterday Phoenix was entered twice in pre novice, he got 199.5 and 199. Flip was in pre open and got 198. 

Today I put Phoenix in pre open. I wasn't sure how he'd handle doing the open exercises, but he did great, 197.5


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohoo  WTG! Congratulations again 



Loisiana said:


> Had a great weekend with the boys in the pre classes. Entered 4 times and got 4 blue ribbons
> 
> Yesterday Phoenix was entered twice in pre novice, he got 199.5 and 199. Flip was in pre open and got 198.
> 
> Today I put Phoenix in pre open. I wasn't sure how he'd handle doing the open exercises, but he did great, 197.5


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Game plan for this week =

1. Working heeling every day using one of the conformation leashes I made because it is so light he in theory won't feel it unless he forges. My guess since it feels like nothing in my hand. That's to address the forges... 

2. Drilling sits every day. The no-sits only seem to happen in the ring. But it may be I'm doing something around the house or at class which is tipping him off.... and that's missing in the ring. 

3. Sits and down stays every day. Outside if possible with me standing out a good distance. 


^^^^ He was really good today from uber focused heeling using the leash above. No opportunity to correct. Might take with to class tomorrow night because he will be more distracted there. 

Stays were perfect as well, with him melting into the road for the down on the down stay. Will hopefully get to class both tomorrow and Weds to practice group stays. 

Am really looking forward to the next trial. Got the worst over with on Sat and was pretty happy with the looksee.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

When I had a dog that tended to do no sits in the ring, a big name obedience handler told me that any time he is standing still and his dogs are with him, he expects the dog to be sitting. So if he's walking around the show site and stops to chat, the expected response of the dog is to sit. Becomes ingrained in the dog, no motion, sit unless told otherwise.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I do a lot of multiple sits...("sit"....one step..."sit"....one step..."sit"....reward) to get faster sits (sometimes her sits are slower than what I would like), but I couldn't tell you whether it would work for no sits. Probably wouldn't hurt.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The dogs had yesterday off - no particular reason  I was doing chores, then loaded them up to go visit Towhee & the pups where we stayed for several hours and it was suppertime by the time we got back home.

This morning I reviewed a few assignments (classes involving running, agility & balance mechanics) and then decided 25 degrees and morning sessions did not mix so we worked precision elements indoors 

*Platform work*: the narrow & short step for Faelan & Brady, the broader wooden dog-house flooring for Aedan. We worked angled fronts with Aedan also learning chin cup to guide into front position - Aedan's fronts are actually very nice without the props or hands but I want to lay a foundation for the future. Faelan & Brady did awesome - one thing the judge noted on Sat with Brady was how he carefully lines himself up LOL

*Heeling:* Heads up starts, left turns mostly with the platform out as a distraction 

*Finishes:* A mixture of left & right finishes for Faelan & Brady (they did well) and left (pop) finishes for Aedan.

Quick sessions with a lot of treating & praising, not so much playing as play gets them all excited and when working precision I like them a bit calmer!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Pleasant surprise the club had new matting and jump sets arrive and had same installed over the weekend much nicer.? Nugget did well last night and Hombre not as wild or fast got his pickups a lot closer to what I'm looking for but refused the bar the first time he was sent over it. DOR gets better each practice session now if only we could get the fronts.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Just received conformation on my entry for this weekend and entries are super super low only 5 dogs entered in Utility B and 5 in Open B . I've never seen a trial entry so low and it's a nice facility with a good judge just don't understand why although it's a two trial in one day show but even so entry's are poor.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning is crisp but dry so I set up the High Jump and Broad Jump with a focus on clean pickups and solid holds.

*Hold in motion:* done twice with each dog with my cuing Take It, walking 50 feet for Faelan and Brady, 20 feet for Aedan and calling them to front -- nicely done all 3

*ROF:* Full distance for all 3 boys, holding Aedan's collar. Toss, count to 3 and send. Nice take offs, pickups, spins & returns. Faelan's fronts were off (he was seriously driving), Brady's fronts were good and Aedan does not yet have the whole fronting with a dumbbell at speed thing down - its fine since once he is good on the platforms at speed we'll work that, for now it is driving, pick ups and returns

*ROHJ:* Faelan & Brady at 24, Aedan at 15 since he so readily jumped the gating. Faelan and Brady did really nicely with dumbbell tosses to the left of the jump  Aedan I straddled the jump after giving him the DB, then called over. Then I stayed a few feet in front of the jump after giving him the dumbbell and called him over 0 he was absolutely delighted with this new game.

*Broad Jump:* Full distance for Faelan and Brady with breaded chicken pieces being tossed in front of the jump (it is darkish and the leaves are coming down so I wanted a strong draw). The did beautifully, nice waits, jumps and frontsl no finishes. For Aedan I shortened to 3 boards pushed together and 1) called him over 2) stepped slightly to the side a few feet in from of the last board and called and then 3) stepped fully to the side and tossed a treat.

Nice sessions with a ton of energy


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Nuggetsdad said:


> Just received conformation on my entry for this weekend and entries are super super low only 5 dogs entered in Utility B and 5 in Open B . I've never seen a trial entry so low and it's a nice facility with a good judge just don't understand why although it's a two trial in one day show but even so entry's are poor.


In my part of the world, that's not an unusual entry at all. 

I think something needs to be done about the B classes to make them more exciting and to change the way OTCH points are awarded to draw more entries.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This would not be that unusual for outdoor trials during the summer in my area. I think because the entries are expensive and people (like me) will scratch in the rain. I enter anyway 

Or possibly the flooring might not be preferred etc

Again, my own experience is that the majority of the indoor shows in my area are at the Big E ... Thin matting over cement floors with most of the shows having conformation and obedience in 1 building, total chaos, not being able to count on conformation people leaving your crating alone, expensive entries combined with expensive parking etc.

so again people may choose not to show there especially since it truly is an environment that cannot be trained for. Plus food vendors  
I do not show in obedience here although I might show in rally.



Nuggetsdad said:


> Just received conformation on my entry for this weekend and entries are super super low only 5 dogs entered in Utility B and 5 in Open B . I've never seen a trial entry so low and it's a nice facility with a good judge just don't understand why although it's a two trial in one day show but even so entry's are poor.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Very good training session with both boys .
Hombre great go outs in fact the best of any of my 4 UD dogs including Nova who earned his OTCH. He sat on command and took both jumps as directed. He is also getting more comfortable at full distance on gloves leaving for the most part on " take it" but I'm purposely holding the hand signal for better direction control. BJ just lovely and ROF vastly improved pickups. Heeling today had a couple slightly crooked sits but overall pretty nice. DOR REALLY GETTING GOOD very pleased.
ROHJ well done with 3 sends one thrown left one thrown right and one center which jumps at 22 inches pickup decent but front still need work. MSFE done by a friend beautiful lockup zero moving while being gone over and a really good fast return to heel and he sat straight both times. Signal exercise the heeling part and standing the dog well done but I can only go a few feet in front of him at this point.

Nugget should only do this well on Sat.and if he does he will go HIT again but training especially in a very familiar place and a trial are two different things.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Nuggetsdad said:


> Just received conformation on my entry for this weekend and entries are super super low only 5 dogs entered in Utility B and 5 in Open B . I've never seen a trial entry so low and it's a nice facility with a good judge just don't understand why although it's a two trial in one day show but even so entry's are poor.


What went through my brain is if those are the same people - that's a REALLY low entry. 

I think entries on average for Open B/Utility B are more like 20-25 on average that I've seen. 

I hate when I see low entries like that - because you know how expensive it is for the clubs to rent some facilities....  



**** We had a good class yesterday. Broken down stay again which was discouraging, but we'll see what happens at the end of the week. The good thing is my dog is "trainable". A lot of the weaknesses that he has are more to do with him probably not getting as much training time on a daily basis. 

I'm making up for lost time now. 

Heeling has been really good. No treats on me while doing impromptu training sessions at home. We had an empty garage this evening so I got to work on turns and working with Bertie to gather himself (meaning not forging despite moving at a more checked pace). 

Also worked stays in the garage just for a different scene (plus it was really creepy outside with it getting dark faster). Funny thing was Jacks poked his way out into the garage to be with us, and once he figured out we were doing stays - he voluntarily put himself in a stay next to his brother. I'm not kidding! And I would have been fine with him dancing around with his toys as a distraction. :doh:

Good stuff that I enjoyed at class yesterday - Bertie's drops were to die for. I have been working on making my hand signal more visible and exaggerated and he gets it. 

Also gloves and jumps were fun - meaning, he did well. 

The lady who is teaching the classes in the interim (usual instructor had knee surgery and is out) commented that his retrieves are no nonsense and steady. Somebody to my left threw a dumbbell over the high jump for her golden right after I threw my dumbbell. Bertie's head turned and he watched the other dumbbell all the way.... but when sent to retrieve (with no reminders from me as far as where HIS dumbbell was), he never hesitated going out to fetch my dumbbell, remembering where it landed and even maneuvered to center himself as he came back to front. 

I kinda chuckled, because I do remember the ordeal of teaching him to retrieve. Seriously do not miss those early days with him. :


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> . . . Again, my own experience is that the majority of the indoor shows in my area are at the Big E ... Thin matting over cement floors with most of the shows having conformation and obedience in 1 building, total chaos, not being able to count on conformation people leaving your crating alone, expensive entries combined with expensive parking etc.
> 
> so again people may choose not to show there especially since it truly is an environment that cannot be trained for. Plus food vendors
> I do not show in obedience here although I might show in rally.


I've been wondering how people can proof for the chaos there. We visited there during the November cluster. Agility and obedience were in the same building and the noise level was incredible. I did see some familiar faces in the obedience rings. 

Gracie and I did public education with the SBGRC there during the BIG E a couple of weeks ago. It was a different kind of chaos, all kinds of live stock, amusement rides, food vendors with every kind of aromatic specialty. She actually did quite well once we got by the cattle and cow pies near the entrance. Gracie must have greeted a couple hundred people in the 3 - 4 hours we were there. It fit well with her therapy dog training but not so good for obedience I think.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - the Thanksgiving Cluster is the show I'll sometimes show at since it is quieter  Believe it or not! 

Only a thousand or so dogs, no blow dryers or powder flying around -- just agility & obedience people so any messes are cleaned up. And the agility and obedience/rally shows are in separate sections of the building.

The other shows up there are way worse ... and usually have dogs coming down sick afterwards. 



TheZ's said:


> I've been wondering how people can proof for the chaos there. We visited there during the November cluster. Agility and obedience were in the same building and the noise level was incredible. I did see some familiar faces in the obedience rings.
> 
> Gracie and I did public education with the SBGRC there during the BIG E a couple of weeks ago. It was a different kind of chaos, all kinds of live stock, amusement rides, food vendors with every kind of aromatic specialty. She actually did quite well once we got by the cattle and cow pies near the entrance. Gracie must have greeted a couple hundred people in the 3 - 4 hours we were there. It fit well with her therapy dog training but not so good for obedience I think.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning I set up gating and the Utility Jumps and we worked under the lights.

*Brady* went first and we started with heeling (nice) with a few heads up starts, Come Up sits and slow transitions. Then we went into signals with my dropping a food treat behind him at the middle stanchion. He missed the drop signal so we reset and I gave verbal & signal; his drop signal tends to be weak still and the food behind him probably helped set up the miss  The sit, recall and finish signals were nice. Go Outs and directed jumping (1st Go Out had the treat) were great!. Then we the novice stand and obviously I have been doing too much CDSP & Utility with him since he failed as I was stepping back into heel position -- oops. Reset & repeat and he was fine.

*Faelan* was next: Full heeling pattern (nice heeling) and signal work were very nice!! Then we moved to Directed Jumping and Go Outs which he did very well  MSFE was next which he again did well -- a bit forgey but since he tends to stress slightly down in trials this slight forge while in training usually results in a great heel position at trials 

*Aedan* we sorked a few set ups with offered attention. Followed bu a few heeling steps. He was crabbing slightly without pocket hand support so I went back to supporting him with pocket hand. 2 baited Go Outs which were great came next, and then I started the stand (an exercise I usually wait quite a while to teach since it can induce submissive peeing when I bend over them as well as needing a foundation for staying and impulse control). He did well!! No peeing and while we have a long way to go he thinks it's a game so all is good  Then we went to fold back downs from the front, from both sides and from a very slight distance away. Downs are just another exercise I generally wait to teach since once they learn the position I immediately start proofing and adding duration which again I prefer to have some elements like impulse control firmly in place first


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

What a difference a day can make. Only worked with Hombre this morning and wish now I had given him the day off too as I did with Nugget. Started with ROF and he did go for it but not nearly as fast as normal and his pickups all of them were terrible a couple steps backward. Next we did go outs and the jumps , which he took both jumps but the second go out he cut short but I may have caused this so I called him in and baited the stanchion this got the desired go out fast and sraight. Now gloves which is a trouble area to day the turns in place were really sloppy with him going wide and sitting crooked other than when I held the cheese can by my side but this has to stop . His attention wasn't good and it took 3 " take it" for #2 glove but he finally got it and this was done full distance . #1and#3 went better. We then did MSFE which he did very nicely and after this a short signal exercise which he took 3-4 steps before downing and the second setup he missed the sit signal so this definitely a work in progress. Nugget just got to watch today.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning I decided it was time to work a few elements that I have been neglectful of 

Setup: 2 small (5 foot) gates set at at 90 degree angle with a 3 foot opening. No tables or chairs since I have limited time in the morning. Also 2 10' sections of gating 50 feet from my 'ring entrance'. Tug toy of fleece and leather braided together with a long leather looped handle. String cheese. Their thin show lead.

*Faelan: *Ring entrances combined with leash removal followed by tug (high value). Faelan has a learned habit of looking away while I remove the leash but this is getting better with practice - actually I never really paid attention to his looking away until one of my online classes had this as an exercise/game. After a few successful ring entrances and leash removals and a very wound up dog, we moved into heeling with signals  Very nice!! Then a few Go Outs which were perfect more tugging and session over.

*Brady:* Is pretty good at ring entrances and leash removal although for him I use food treats and personal play. We practiced several ring entrances with leash removal, and then ring entrances with the leash on, setups and some heeling. The I removed the leash for more heeling & signals. His heeling was a bit wonky, but since for him I am working confidence, I just kept the heeling segments short. Signals were next and were really nice, even the down signal. Then some Go Outs which were fast and accurate - also baited during about turns  

*Aedan:* Leash on and ring entrances - he did not have a clue at first since I really need to use a leash more often LOL We used both the tug toy and food - he likes them both. When he was super up & excited we worked short heeling segments (not so accurate with his rear end but good head position) on leash with several catch-em-up games. We then moved to leash removal a few times and finished with some Go Outs - he is not ready for 'cold' Go Out yet - he ran about halfway (where the jumps would be - maybe that is what had him second guessing himself if he expected the jumps out hmmmm) and paused so we reset and I walked to the stanchion to point it out to him. Then he was fine 

Nice sessions overall. 

Mental note to self: Need to practice full gating and heeling into/close to the gating.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training was good with Hombre and bad with Nugget. Of course Nuggets showing Sat. And if he shows like he trained tonight it will be a double NQ. UTILITY he went for wrong glove so NQ for utility and in OPEN it took 2 ." Come " commands for him to move another NQ. His fronts tonight were very nice but that don't mean much if you blow the exercise but maybe he is saving himself for Sat.

Hombre on the other hand trained pretty well with pickups improving on gloves at least to the point they are almost perfection. And he did 3 DOR Which were very nice with the first an instantaneously down , this is really coming along well. Hombre is starting to front a little better also but still a way to go. DJ taking both jumps on first command but he did something a little out of the ordinary after making the first go out about as perfect as they get and taking the jump on order without bait his second go out he got the center of ring and started to where #3 glove would have been but I didn't allow that mistake and called him in and baited the wall this time another beautiful go out followed by a jump over the bar that cleared by a bunch . BJ done 2x with a very good front on the second attempt. ROHJ pretty good other than work on the return fronts aren't always straight but he is only a year old so this will come . We will train a little at home tomorrow hopefully getting Nuggets work back to what I know he can do.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Holy crud.... just looked at the judging program for a trial we're entered in on Halloween.... and Novice B has 17 entries.  That seems like a pretty big class. Wonder where they will put all the dogs for stays?!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Megora said:


> Holy crud.... just looked at the judging program for a trial we're entered in on Halloween.... and Novice B has 17 entries.  That seems like a pretty big class. Wonder where they will put all the dogs for stays?!



From the AKC obedience regulations:


”Dogs must be spaced with a minimum of four (4) feet between each dog on one side of the ring.
Dogs must be spaced a minimum of four (4) feet from the ring barrier.
 If there are more dogs competing than can be handled in one group 
exercise, the judge will divide the class into approximately equal sections, 
and the group exercise will be judged after each section. 
If the same judge judges both Novice A and Novice B and the combined class would not have to be divided into equal sections, the two classes maybe judged in one group.

You probably know the above. It does seem like a lot of dogs but it's likely with that many that some won't qualify for the group stays?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The facility isn't very big.... I mean it's bigger than the place I'm going to this weekend, but I vaguely remember that even 9-11 dogs lined up for group stays was a crowd. 










^ This is what *8* dogs looked like last year in the same ring/side we likely will be in.  


It's been ages since I've seen that many dogs in novice! And I'm trying to figure out who is showing?! There were a lot of bigger trainers who got puppies around the same time I got Bertie, so a lot of them might be getting out there with their dogs finally. 

I guess putting into context - there's going to be 21 dogs in Open B. I guess I'm just stuck trying to wrap my brain around that big a number in novice B.  The weekend after I'm entered in a trial with 5 Novice B entries (including me) that's a more normal number that I've seen for Novice.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck this weekend  Have fun!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

>Megora. Kate when I was judging years back it wasn't unusual to get 25-40 dogs in a class sometimes more. Next weekend my club will have over 30 dogs in both utility and open a very nice entry.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have the day off and my Xterra is at the dealers for servicing and safety checks.

So I was waiting for 1) an Update on the Xterra and 2) the day to warm LOL Well, the day is cooling off and is kind of chilly so the dogs got some low impact but high activity training. Aedan did not do weaves today although it is mentioned in the activity list.

I set up 3 white cones; 2 about 40 feet from each other and a 3rd about 12 feet from one of the others at about a 45 degree angle.

We practiced FLYs with flat work agility crosses, intermixed with drops, fronts and figure 8s with cones 2&3 varying the Figure 8 number of passes through and some sends into the poles. Some sends were up to 30 feet for the FLYs and up to 40 feet from the poles with my varying distance, movement etc

We all had fun 

Probably no pictures of the puppies today since my Xterra does need brake work along with regular servicing etc and will not be done until mid afternoon or so -- perfect for hitting all available traffic jams but better that than brake failure, right?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Nuggetsdad said:


> >Megora. Kate when I was judging years back it wasn't unusual to get 25-40 dogs in a class sometimes more. Next weekend my club will have over 30 dogs in both utility and open a very nice entry.


Maybe I was just over-reacting based on the recent trends with lower numbers in novice classes. The trial I'm going to tomorrow (heaven help us) has 16 dogs and much smaller ring. So will be paying closer attention during stays (ha, of course I will be).  

We've trained every day this week - and I'm making a big commitment to really keep that up. No treats while training at home. Just praise and play type rewards. Particularly working FOCUS when I say "HEEL" and getting FAST sits. Reverting back to some motivation stuff that I used with Jacks but got away from doing with Bertie and I'm sort of liking what I'm seeing. 

Am gratified to see that Bertie's really "into" training of late and I'm getting the participation from him that I want to see. Even if I don't necessarily want to see some stuff in the ring.... Example, Bertie taking a jump in the air when I say "Bertie HEEL". 

Am also doing stays every evening a couple different sessions. I've mentioned before, but it cracks me up to note that Jacks insists on doing stays with his brother. I had both dogs staying in my garage with the door open and me standing a good 60-100 feet away. Jacks was bright-eyed and happy the whole time he did a PERFECT set of stays. Silly boy. If he keeps it up, he might find himself entered in veteran classes next year. :


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I just received some entries and the entries for regular classes are:

*Sat: *UB:27 UA:16 OB:25 OA:13 NB:12 NA:2
*Sun:* UB:25 UA:14 OB:22 OA:10 NB:10 NA:1

So now I need to consider how important the show is to me. I am entered on Sunday. 2.5 hours each way, OB starts at 8:15am, UB starts at 11:00 with a lunch break. so figure leave home at 4:30am (wake up by 2:30am), returning no earlier than 6:30/7:00

I do not have Friday off (I have been taking Fridays off to do puppy stuff) since I am on call until 2am Sat morning. So Sat I need to do puppy stuff, grooming, household stuff and be in bed no later than what, 9pm?

Hmmm, I am thinking the show is not that important LOL I cannot overnight with all 3 dogs and this facility is super crowded for crating and parking. So either the younger dogs stay home with no one home or spend way too many hours in the Xterra. I certainly cannot put them in the dog yard at 4:30am


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Another down stay NQ. Perfect sit stay - but down is proving to be something I need to talk to people about to figure out what's going on.

But much more positive outing - much stronger heeling and we had a very straight front. And SITS.  I expected we lost points on slight forging here and there, but nothing major on heeling. I was just all giggles having a dog at this show site and not deal with him being uber distracted or hyper-ventilating because of excess stimuli or anxiety. Bertie was cool as a cucumber. 

One oddball thing and I'm kicking myself for not waiting around to ask the judge.... on the "finish", Bert apparently was waiting for his reward for the front. And did not see my hand signal to go around. He was looking at and sniffing my pocket (which had nothing in it!).

I did a second hand signal - he still sat sniffing my pocket. 

Finally I put my hand down to my side and said loudly "BERTIE BY" (my verbal command for the right finish). And this time he got it and quickly went around to heel position. 

I figured I had NQ'd on using THREE commands!!!!!!  But the judge told me that we had "qualified" on our way out of the ring. I was surprised...?

They also broke the stays up into 2 groups.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Kate, the finish is not a principal part of the exercise so you probably got hit with a no finish and double command. Possibly more points below the line but as long as you did not put your hands on him or correct him in any way (which you didn't) its points off. Double commanding on the recall portion would have been an NQ 





Megora said:


> Another down stay NQ. Perfect sit stay - but down is proving to be something I need to talk to people about to figure out what's going on.
> 
> But much more positive outing - much stronger heeling and we had a very straight front. And SITS.  I expected we lost points on slight forging here and there, but nothing major on heeling.
> 
> ...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

OK - so probably I lost 3 points on the no-finish - and 3-6 points for the two extra commands. 

I wondered a little on the recall watching another team out there. There was a little cockapoo who was called in to front - but instead of going in to front position detoured to the right of the owner and checked out the corner of the ring. The dog did go running back to sit slightly crooked in front of the owner - within a few seconds. 

I was sitting back and wondering what I'd do in the same position. I think possibly that since the dog didn't come directly to the owner - it had already NQ'd. Which case, I think it'd be important to switch to training mode and give a second FRONT command. 

Then again, I was wondering if I had that wrong and if the dog going to front BEFORE the judge said exercise finished - if that still was a qualifying front?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I think it would depend on the judge 

Some judges would say 'did not return directly to the handler = NQ' (doesn't do much to encourage the handler to continue in obedience though, does it?) but I think many would take a substantial when there is no 2nd command and the dog was not out of control. My opinion only though


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

A small entry only 5 in each class BUT all I wanted was a UDX leg and Nugget delivered?? in open b we scored a 1961/2+ and had to win a runoff which we did and got second place . 1st place was a 197 and it held up for HIT. In utility we only had 3 qualifiers and Nugget got third with a 1941/2 . This Q in utility gave us the points needed for his OM1 and its either 8 or 9 UDX legs I lost count which can happen when your as old as dirt and I am. I'm well pleased with his work to day and really proud of his heeling which was awesome a good day and he got 2 burgers and fries on the way home.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Megora said:


> Then again, I was wondering if I had that wrong and if the dog going to front BEFORE the judge said exercise finished - if that still was a qualifying front?


most judges will just take points if the dog comes back on his own. It's possible I might know this from experiencing a certain utility dog who liked to make his own detours. The only place where the regulations specify that not going directly somewhere is an NQ is going for a glove.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I was once rather pleasantly surprised when I lost no points 

A dumbbell toss went very wrong and was in a corner, my Faelan picked up the dumbbell and flew over the high jump on his return. Because the high jump was the most direct path for his return we lost no points  Well and the fact that he is/was an agility dog and could take that extreme slice also helped LOL


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Forgot I recorded this video last week of us working on left finishes. I like what he's giving me here, but I know they are a long way from being ring ready - I find the first thing to go in the ring is the effort to get the rear all the way in on a left finish.






Yesterday we went to Texas to get some training time in a ring. It was the first time I asked Phoenix to put all the pieces of directed jumping together. So he now has complete versions of all utility exercises.

I'm slowly working on out of sight stays. Right now I'm just ducking out of sight for like two seconds and then appearing again. He's totally solid right now, I just don't want to rush anything and ruin that.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

After yesterdays nice job I decided Nugget earned the day off today BUT not Hombre. We did articles this morning with 5 m and 5 l tied down and the first 2 sends went very well with good turns in place straight sits and quite brisk going to the mat and he found the scented ones each time but the third send he got #1 tangled in the monofilament fishing line with another article and just gave up and brought a incorrect one . So I cut all of them free from the mat and we will see how it goes tomorrow it may be a little early but he has been using his nose quite well and if he makes a mistake I can always tie them again. If the dew ever dries off my lawn we will do some training outside as I want to work signal exercise with him and work on pickups. Forgot to mention that yesterday Nugget gave up the best DOR I've ever gotten from any of my dogs it was a thing of beauty my arm wasn't fully raised and he had already slid to the down .


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Jodie - I always revert to using the right finish for that reason. Although actually, the bigger issue with left finishes is my own body language costing points. I have a bad habit of either turning just my head or turned my whole upper body when watching Bertie finish. :doh: 

Just had a very positive training session between our garage and driveway. Heeling with turns and halts, figure 8, recall with a flip finish, and down stays. All just for praise and play, no treats. As I get the results I want (including the upbeat attitude, bright eyes, and wagging tail) without any bribing or luring - it's building my confidence in this dog. 

Down stay - he broke today. HUZZAH. I got to go in swoop in like a mad herding dog and correct him. Corrections with Bertie are tricky - because he falls apart if it's too much.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

The right finish doesn't work as well for Bella...she has a tendency to come up short, with butt in. On the left finish, I have her target my hand, so she jumps past me which makes it easier for her to line up straight. On every practice finish, she has to touch my hand, no exceptions. During a trial, I pull my hand away at the last second, but she still ends up in the same place. Depending on how things are going during training, I sometimes adjust my hand position. For example, have her jump further past me, or further away from my body, etc.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning I worked precision elements with the dogs  Inside.

Heeling starts, set ups, right pivots, left pivots, fronts, finishes and some walking into the wall 

Then I set up a human agility ladder and did some agility ladder drills for myself - I have been very blessed with natural balance & agility (speed not so much but I am also learning about running mechanics) but do feel at 57, perhaps I should start doing some exercises to maintain this  So I got to feel kind of like a child doing hopscotch -- laughing at my bumbles and having to take thing slow at first and then increasing speed. No doubt the dogs were jealous of my 'playing' in the training room all by myself!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

The boy knows what I want. Set ALL articles (11) including the scented #1 metal and sent Hombre to " find it " which he did with lots of speed to the pile and almost instantaneous recognition of my scent which he picked up and returned to me with a little mouthing and a crooked front but he got the correct one and this was what it was about getting the correct one when none were tied down. He was then sent 3 more times 2 for leather and 1 more time for the metal all at different locations . NO mistakes at all . I'm delighted and now I feel I can take articles to the training center that I go to and work him with distractions. Tomorrow I'll give it a try but today it's club and both boys will be trained but I'll concentrate on Nugget as he is entered both Sat. And Sun. At my clubs trial and with a little luck may get his UDX this weekend.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Nuggetsdad said:


> A small entry only 5 in each class BUT all I wanted was a UDX leg and Nugget delivered?? in open b we scored a 1961/2+ and had to win a runoff which we did and got second place . 1st place was a 197 and it held up for HIT. In utility we only had 3 qualifiers and Nugget got third with a 1941/2 . This Q in utility gave us the points needed for his OM1 and its either 8 or 9 UDX legs I lost count which can happen when your as old as dirt and I am. I'm well pleased with his work to day and really proud of his heeling which was awesome a good day and he got 2 burgers and fries on the way home.


Good going Nugget! Congrats on the UDX leg and finishing the OM1.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Megora,

I'm not entirely positive, but I think you probably just lost the 3 points for a no finish. It's definitely not an NQ. On a No-finish, most handlers go ahead and give an extra command to get the finish, and I'm fairly certain the judge doesn't count off for that, even if it could be construed as training in the ring. Did you look at the score sheet afterwards? 

Good idead to ask the judge if he/she is not overly busy, where you lost points so you know what to work on for the next show. Let me emphasize that you never ARGUE or dispute point losses. Simply ask for information. 

Having someone film your run is a good idea, too.

Kelly



Megora said:


> OK - so probably I lost 3 points on the no-finish - and 3-6 points for the two extra commands.
> 
> I wondered a little on the recall watching another team out there. There was a little cockapoo who was called in to front - but instead of going in to front position detoured to the right of the owner and checked out the corner of the ring. The dog did go running back to sit slightly crooked in front of the owner - within a few seconds.
> 
> ...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I felt so guilty at class tonight..... >.<

When it came to the high jumps, I was the one who helped set up the high jump... eyeballed what I saw as two 8" boards, and just grabbed the third one before hauling it all out next to the broad jump. 

I went first with Bertie - was surprised to see him not clearing the jump with as much air between him and the top board. Thought it was odd, so after I had him do two reps (which he did very well - solid retrieves, solid jumps, etc), I tucked the dumbbell under my arm and pulled out the treats for just motivational jumps. Did about 2-3 extra reps (which I was happy to see a little more "up and over" action) just for treats before pulling out to wait for the broad jump.

Laura - another golden person - poked her head over and eyeballed the jump and was asking in amazement "is he really that tall?"

I was like - "Yeah, he's 23.5 so has to jump 24...."

And she went, "That's a 26" jump!" and "There's a 2" board in there." 

Of course I'm GLAD he jumped 26" easily and did not balk at the suddenly two extra inches, but eesh! I felt terrible making him jump that! What a good boy he was!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

PalouseDogs said:


> Megora,
> 
> I'm not entirely positive, but I think you probably just lost the 3 points for a no finish. It's definitely not an NQ. On a No-finish, most handlers go ahead and give an extra command to get the finish, and I'm fairly certain the judge doesn't count off for that, even if it could be construed as training in the ring.


Most judges will hit it for a no finish and then a second command. Same as if you give an extra sit command on heeling or go outs, hit a double whammy.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training at club went pretty well although Nugget could have been a little more "up". He did all utility and open exercises but there wasn't much enthusiasm on his part but he would have scored decently in both class's. Hombre was far more into it ( looking forward to his cheese rewards) Go out just great in fact he worked good in everything other than signal exercise which he is having a problem with from any distance. Pickups still not what they need to be but heeling and jumping very nice. Tomorrow at SCKC


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we worked outside under the lights. Interestingly, bad neighbor's wife must have been watching since I kept smelling the stench of cigarette smoke which meant she was fairly close to my yard because the morning is still. Anyway, the dogs had no reaction to that smell although I did not do scent articles.

I set up gating and DJ setup altho I used the high jump and a wingless agility jump. I baited the stanchion before letting each dog out of the house so they needed to wrok around the food (breaded chicken from the deli).

*Faelan*: some heeling followed by signals with him set up about 2 feet in front of the baited stanchion - he did well  Then Go Outs & Directed Jumping which were perfect. I walked out to reward the 2nd Go Out since there was no bait. Then we worked MSFE which he did very well. Then I set bait in the glove #3 position and he did great including returning to me for a straight front 

*Brady* had much the same setups and his heeling was very nice. I did a bit of extra heeling with him without signals. Then the 1st Go Out where he was rewarded with the pre-baited chicken  followed by a really nice left jump. Set up for the 2nd Go Out and I walked out to reward a perfect Go Out & sit, followed by the right jump (heading down the slope towards the house) and he again did a lovely job - with this setup the dogs really have to drive out of the jump towards me since it is almost a hill LOL Then we worked MSFE which was nice - he does not have the pop Faelan does but still locks nicely into place. Then pivot work to the #3 location with cheese as his bait - he did very well 

*Aedan* worked very short bursts of heeling knowing there was chicken at the stanchion - he did it  Then a bit of left turns and about turn work and a few come-fores. Then he go to do his Go Out for than luscious chicken -- ZOOM that boy was quick! Heel him back from his sit and I rebaited, walked back to him and resent - nice!! Then we worked a few stands; he really does not know stands yet. Then I baited the #3 glove spot and his pivots were really really nice - his sends not so much - he kept heading towards the #3 spot where the Go Out stanchion is - so we simplified by moving closed and I partially went with him.

Then I cam inside and ran my hands under plenty of warm water since it is chilly  Good sessions


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget was a bit more " up " today not as much as I might like but not the slug he was yesterday. I worked f+ f quite a bit with Nugget and it's starting to get results as we did his open and utility exercises his front were definetly improving because of the extra f+f . Hombre the first set of go outs and jumps were as well executed as ANY dog could have done but about an hour later we tried some more with several people and dogs in the ring next to us and he blew the second one going to a corner which told me we need more practice with people and dogs around us. He also screwed up articles at home bringing 2 in at once including the correct one but it still would be a NQ. The " challenge " was a bit of a wild child later this morning more interested in meet and greet or just trying to get out of my control rather than do as I asked of him. Pickups of the DB and gloves improving and today he was going and getting t he correct glove without my holding the signal. Alas I had a friend of mine that Hombre didn't know do the MSFE and his lockup was great BUT he moved a paw a couple inches . Pretty pleased with Nugget doing long s+d as a woman with a greyhound that had her dog break sits and go running around the ring but Nugget just sat like nothing was going on what a great proofing distraction this was. The dog didn't bother any of the other dogs but had a good time running around the ring. Pretty fair session with only a few boo boos .


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

No training last night, this morning or probably tonight either.

Faelan & Brady got into it and nothing worked until I yanked a tail hard enough to overbalance myself but was able to get between them and grab their collars to keep them separated until the calmed down enough to sit - but this was after turning a hose on both of them for a good 2 or 3 minutes (didn't work)

End result is Brady & I spent the evening at the E Vets (he has several punctures, some scrapes and bruises and is limping but that horrible gasping/snorfling sound was the result of the neck bruising and has already dissipated). He has some shaved spots, is on antibiotics and tramadol.

Faelan was beyond filthy but has only minor scrapes & cuts that I can tell -- I was too tired last night to bathe him but that was this morning's task - he was so filthy his fur was clumped and matted between having the hose turned on him and being on the ground while fighting (Brady's coat seems to have just shaken the dirt off but then again he is not shedding out like Faelan is). Faelan was shaking his head so he may need to go to the vets tonight if it was not just the amount of lodged dirt.

My house is a disaster zone, dried mud and dirt everywhere: floors, walls, furniture etc - its going to take a while to clean everything. My clothes seemed to come clean of the dirt and blood though 

So what set them off? First they have been separated since Brady's ear seems to need constant attention from both Aedan & Faelan (checked ot by vet and there is no infection but there is eidence of way too much licking) ! So they were over excited when they got together and then Aedan found a stick that apparently was beyond compelling <sigh>. Last time I hauled dogs off to the vet for a fight (Casey & Rowdy if I remember right) it was over a stupid leaf, now a stick!. Its not like they don't have tons of perfectly good toys that they peacefully play with together.

Oh and when I got home from the vets? Don't you know both Faelan & Brady jumped onto my bed together to lick and tend each other! I swear sometimes these dogs remind me of my brothers growing up - fighting for no good reason and then after the damage is done shaking it off and forgetting all about it!

Anyhow, long story short, I doubt I'll be training tonight until I at least get the house into some semblance of cleanliness.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon - Amazing how much work expense worry and frustration we put in because we love our dogs !


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we had short training sessions - it is raining outside and both Faelan & Brady are on tramadol while Brady is also on antibiotics.

We worked scent articles with a fronting platform with an additional proof of my wiping my hands on a damp rag directly before scenting the articles (both to keep the articles clean and to make sure I can rinse my hands if need be directly before heading into the ring). I used a new show set (Brady's) and while I call the set new I have had them for awhile, they are just very rarely used yet.

*Faelan & Brady* both did a great job, indicating and returning with the correct article immediately to deliberate & accurate fronts.

*Aedan*, note to self -- do not use show articles until I know he will not mouth under excitement  For Aedan I just used 1 article to build joy in going out to a 'dead' object, both metal & leather and working towards fronting correctly with something in his mouth. He did very well - his fronts were not good but they'll get there and he had no hesitation with either metal or leather. He also has no hesitation fetching up a 'dead' article. Attitude and tail high & motivated, nice outs; a bit of mouthing/repositioning with the leather so I need to remember to use an old plain set for him so he does not mark up one of the nice show sets...


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Hombre and I ATTEMPTED articles this morning all untied and 11 out including the scented one. First send for the metal went very well and he got it immediately at 6:00 o'clock . The second one as I sent him he reverted to his puppy PLAY mode running into the pile scattering them all over and just grabbing one .GRRRRR I will retie them again to the mat . Training tonight for both boys at SCKC.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I only took Nugget training last night because Hombre yesterday was in total puppy mode and I had lost my patience with him . Nugget did everything in in both utility and open but as usual the F+F were our big mistakes. No training today because I have to go for another shot in my eye at the ophthalmologist and after these monthly shots my eye tears a bunch and my vision is too blurry to train with the irritation . Trial tomorrow very large entry and Nugget is first dog in utility .


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck tomorrow!! 

I am skipping my OB/UB trial this weekend, between the dogfight and the large entries; interestingly enough, the main reason I rarely show in agility now is the amount of time 2 runs take (leaving my house at 4:30 am and returning at 6 or 7 at night) and now I am skipping an obedience trial for the same reason .. guess I must be all grown up now that the thought of spending that much time idle & away from my other dogs is not appealing LOL Well at least not while I need to work & commute full time; a large portion of the reason why hunt test training is not appealing too, well besides my strong feelings against eCollars


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we worked outside - no jumping because of the fallen leaves.

I brought out the narrow fronting platform and used it for Faelan & Brady, while I did not use it for Aedan.

*Faelan:* Signals with the heeling portion concentrating on changes of paces and halts. He did really nicely on the heeling. His first drop he missed - possibly because of soreness in his front leg? We repeated and he did fine. Sit & recall signals were fine as was his front  Then we worked extreme angles for the ROF; probably 60 degrees off center to my left (IOW about 120 degrees from me); Faelan had issues with fronting from that angle so overall a good session since we had the opportunity to work a few things.

*Brady:* His heeling was pretty good - we worked signals with the heeling concentrating on 2 elements : starts with attention (good) and about turns (needs work so we had a few repeats - he tends to go wide if something like his fronting platform catches his eye). Then to the same angled tosses as with Faelan and while his fronts were not perfect, they were probably only 1/2 point and he did work to self correct so we can get them perfect with more practice 

*Aedan:* Heeling with small 4-8 step legs, several sets he was perfect, 1 set he went wide, also worked some halts and come-fores. Then on to the ROF; I still hold his collar while I toss the dumbbell and have worked up to 3 or 4 seconds before sending him - he takes off like a rocket, cleanly grabs the DB and turns tightly to rocket on back - he hasn't gotten the whole fronting thing down yet though - sometimes he fronts, sometimes his momentum has him jumping on me (something I will use in the future) and sometimes his momentum has him swing to heel position (no reward at all for these). For fronting with his dumbbell he gets a jackpot, straight or not, we can work straight at a later point since he has close down pat which I really want and I work these 2 elements separately - not close enough is an NQ while not straight is points; priorities LOL. For jumping due to momentum he does get verbal praise since I do not want to entirely extinguish this and for auto finishing he get nothing. His gives are nice. I love his retrieving enthusiasm  well except when its not his dumbbell but I need to work with other people for that LOL

So, overall nice sessions - we found something each dog could use additional work on so I am happy, my dogs are happy, life is good


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

198 and 1st place in Open A this morning. 1/2 point on both retrieves, and 1 point on broad jump....I assume all points off are for fronts and finishes. Overall, a very nice effort from Bella!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Nairb. Very nice congratulations!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Nairb said:


> 198 and 1st place in Open A this morning. 1/2 point on both retrieves, and 1 point on broad jump....I assume all points off are for fronts and finishes. Overall, a very nice effort from Bella!


Congratulations ... You two must be poetry in motion together


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Last night we worked some heeling under the lights  With a CD of trials sounds playing. 

Bad neighbor had a massive bonfire going (what is the fascination with fires, anyway? Wonder if there's a law that says they have to clean all the houses they make filthy and wash the clothes they make stink to high heaven?) so the amount of smoke precluded scent articles.

Hunters are out back so I have to decide if I want to train with the distraction of gun fire and risk an errant pheasant coming in? Might be good for Faelan & Brady, but methinks too much for Aedan LOL I'll probably wait an hour or so so the risk of getting shot is far less likely.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Sharon - we are getting into leaf burning season right now. It smells WONDERFUL outside. <= I love the smell of burning leaves and smoking chimneys that you get this time of the year. And I also make a point to burn all my bank stuff and other paperwork (literally all my paperwork that I don't need or want) in our burn barrel.... .  

That all said - we have a pyromaniac neighbor who burns everything out in his fire pit. Never mind the fact you shouldn't burn plastics, chemical coated items (including cloth and paper), paints, etc... they throw everything into the fire. Our houses are set apart quite a bit and we have something of a windbreak with our tree line, but the smells still will set you off sneezing and coughing because of the chemicals in the air....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yep, these neighbors burn everything too!! Plastics, rubber etc nasty stuff with a smell that does set the throat itching, eyes watering and coughing & sneezing spells.

Another neighbor apparently heats his water with wood fires and the amount of smoke that generates is beyond incredible; it is actually illegal without at least 200 feet of setback but he is a good neighbor so no-one complains, always the first one on the scene to help and with a smile most days.

I hate the smell of burning wood - it reminds me of those dry summers hosing down the roof and praying the fires don't spread. Or being in the woods and having to run like heck to beat the fire and call the fire department. I hate the mess it makes of my house - this film of dust and ash -- occasional fires are okay but this fascination that a few people have is just plain annoying and my eyes are still dry & burning this morning.

ETA: Burning leaves is against the law in my area.



Megora said:


> @Sharon - we are getting into leaf burning season right now. It smells WONDERFUL outside. <= I love the smell of burning leaves and smoking chimneys that you get this time of the year. And I also make a point to burn all my bank stuff and other paperwork (literally all my paperwork that I don't need or want) in our burn barrel.... .
> 
> That all said - we have a pyromaniac neighbor who burns everything out in his fire pit. Never mind the fact you shouldn't burn plastics, chemical coated items (including cloth and paper), paints, etc... they throw everything into the fire. Our houses are set apart quite a bit and we have something of a windbreak with our tree line, but the smells still will set you off sneezing and coughing because of the chemicals in the air....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Round 1 of training - I brought Faelan on errands today and we trained at a few places. Mostly heeling, signals and recalls. A few drops.

Differing surfaces with distractions:

A Stop & Shop in Cheshire that was busy and had freshly turned bark mulch, a park with a few kids, parents and dogs as well as white lines but mostly a park he is almost never at and a local Supermarket with a lot of activity, car traffic (signals were in front of my car with a lot of commotion going on) and carts.

I took a few pictures just because  He had some hesitations on the signal drops today so that was a concentration. I had no treats so personal play only was used.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Open A. Really not her best effort. 195 with 2 points off for returning over the jump on the ROF (partially my fault for bad throw). Still first place, but that and the score do not represent how poorly she worked compared to her usual self. Could be lack of a sufficient warmup. There is literally no room for a warmup in that building, and I was not about to do it in the rain. Actually, I viewed today as experimental....can I pull her out of the crate two minutes prior to the run and have her ready without much of a warmup, like I see some people do? The answer is obviously NO at this point. Every one of these additional Open legs is just a learning experience from this point. Just trying different things, hoping to Q every time.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

and next was Brady  We went to a local(ish) park and an elementary school where we have never been. In the park we worked on the fields with heeling, signals, recalls and MSFE. 

At the school we worked in packed sand near mulch, on a fields and in and about a playscape with seriously mushy footing - mushy enough so at first I was like EWWWW, but we worked around the playscape, found some really nice poles for Figure 8 work and then Brady wanted to climb the stairs and I let him  We worked heeling, signals, recalls, figure 8, fronts and just personal playing. A few pictures of the handsome Brady.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

No UDX leg today he blew the first article never even attempting to scent the articles just sniffed the floor and forgot what he was supposed to do and just walked back in to me. Open B he redeemed himself somewhat not a stellar job but he did score a 197 . The winner in open today got a 200 which I've only seen awarded once before and this was the team we won the runoff against last week. She deserved it she has a really nice golden and this week they had it together and under a judge that I've known a long time who's very fair and knowledgable and doesn't miss anything so they earned it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations 

It is an individual dog thing about ring entry routines, I currently have 1 dog who does well being out for awhile to acclimate and then crated until a minute or 2 before his run (Brady), one dog who needs a lot of out time before her run (Towhee), Faelan can do either well, Aedan I don't know yet but suspect he will be an either way dog; to date at matches he is.

Previous dogs: King was a high scoring, high styling dog who did best with a lot of crate time and being taken out 2 dogs before his run, aired and having a quick warmup on the way to the ring, Rowdy did best with time to acclimate outside the crate & ring but separated from the activity while Casey was a wildcard - you had to play his ring times by ear and he frequently just did things his own way no matter what LOL I wish I had known then what I know now because I now believe it was a stress reaction and he needed acclimation in a ton of different environments; rather than we're here and you'll get to work <sigh> hind sight is such a wonderful thing, right? 



Nairb said:


> Open A. Really not her best effort. 195 with 2 points off for returning over the jump on the ROF (partially my fault for bad throw). Still first place, but that and the score do not represent how poorly she worked compared to her usual self. Could be lack of a sufficient warmup. There is literally no room for a warmup in that building, and I was not about to do it in the rain. Actually, I viewed today as experimental....can I pull her out of the crate two minutes prior to the run and have her ready without much of a warmup, like I see some people do? The answer is obviously NO at this point. Every one of these additional Open legs is just a learning experience from this point. Just trying different things, hoping to Q every time.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> Congratulations
> 
> It is an individual dog thing about ring entry routines, I currently have 1 dog who does well being out for awhile to acclimate and then crated until a minute or 2 before his run (Brady), one dog who needs a lot of out time before her run (Towhee), Faelan can do either well, Aedan I don't know yet but suspect he will be an either way dog; to date at matches he is.
> 
> Previous dogs: King was a high scoring, high styling dog who did best with a lot of crate time and being taken out 2 dogs before his run, aired and having a quick warmup on the way to the ring, Rowdy did best with time to acclimate outside the crate & ring but separated from the activity while Casey was a wildcard - you had to play his ring times by ear and he frequently just did things his own way no matter what LOL I wish I had known then what I know now because I now believe it was a stress reaction and he needed acclimation in a ton of different environments; rather than we're here and you'll get to work <sigh> hind sight is such a wonderful thing, right?


Yeah, I think it's more of an acclimation thing. She acted stressed, and even looked around a lot during the heeling pattern, which she just doesn't do. Amazingly, we only lost 1/2 point on heeling and figure 8. She's a multi-tasker.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

and Aedan also has his out and abouts. With him I tried something I have never tried before and I think it worked out well.

My town has a new Dog Park - now, while I never intend to set foot inside a Dog Park I decided to work a few things outside the dog park so armed with treats and my clicker:
> We worked on acclimation with voluntarily attention
> When he offered and sustained attention we did some heeling with me by the fence
> When that worked well, we worked some short heeling with him by the fence
> Then we worked back and forth intermixed with 'free' and recalls
> A fat lab started growling at him (there were quite a few dogs there), so while he startled at first, we worked on 'not your concern' and because there was a fence between us, he can start learning strange growling dogs do not mean they can hurt you, look to me for direction and treats 
> At least 2 people were working on training & tricks with their dogs so he was able to hear other people cuing than were not meant for him.

Then we went to a nearby park and worked:
> Heeling in the fields, on & off lead. Recalls and some catch-em-up games.
> Then to a pavilion where we worked on shiny cement with the pressure of a rows of picnic tables - he did need acclimation here again since he seemed to startle as we heeled by the first few tables. There was a barking beagle coming towards us as well so he displayed mild curiosity - he doe not get to work or interact with me if he is not focused so I stepped out of heel position and turned my back until he re-engaged; after a few disengagements, he would no longer lose focus 

A few pictures of Aedan on his round abouts  One thing of note: Lookee, Lookee!! He is developing a nice head and maturing; no more mouse face


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congrats on the 197  sorry about the SD exercise. 



Nuggetsdad said:


> No UDX leg today he blew the first article never even attempting to scent the articles just sniffed the floor and forgot what he was supposed to do and just walked back in to me. Open B he redeemed himself somewhat not a stellar job but he did score a 197 . The winner in open today got a 200 which I've only seen awarded once before and this was the team we won the runoff against last week. She deserved it she has a really nice golden and this week they had it together and under a judge that I've known a long time who's very fair and knowledgable and doesn't miss anything so they earned it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Bad news first.... Bertie NQ'd again on his down stay. And three times in a row tells me it's not going to get better by next week. So I'm thinking about going in for the regular run, but then letting the stewards/judge know I'm pulling out of stays. And go from there... he's not demonstrating any anxiety until he actually gets to me after breaking his stay and following me. And that anxiety... to me... demonstrates he knows he broke his stay and he's trying to do an appeasing frenzy to make up for it. Idiot. 

But the good news... 

Bertie lost a 1/2 point on forging on the onleash heel (slow pace again), 1/2 a point on a wide about turn (just a slight flare) during the off leash heel, and 1/2 a point for a slightly crooked front.

Basically a better run than Jacks ever did - and Jacks is a better heeler than Bertie! The forges and the wide about turn - I don't love, but can expect losing odd points like that in novice where you do so much heeling. But with Bertie, crooked fronts are not that common with him, so I was really jazzed looking at that score sheet. 

We didn't show until 3PM or so.... but were there since 10:30AM. <= I don't think I want to do that every time I show obedience....  But then again, it was a fun and relaxed time.

@Nairb - I don't warm up until the dog before me enters the ring. But my dog gets bored with too much training at once. So it's important to know your dog and what works for her. Obviously with the scores you've been getting, you have been doing something right with your warm ups...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry about the down stay issue but it sounds like there is much to be proud of.

Does he break while you are walking away? Do you have video you & your instructors can analyze?



Megora said:


> Bad news first.... Bertie NQ'd again on his down stay. And three times in a row tells me it's not going to get better by next week. So I'm thinking about going in for the regular run, but then letting the stewards/judge know I'm pulling out of stays. And go from there... he's not demonstrating any anxiety until he actually gets to me after breaking his stay and following me. And that anxiety... to me... demonstrates he knows he broke his stay and he's trying to do an appeasing frenzy to make up for it. Idiot.
> 
> But the good news...
> 
> ...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

No video, but people I train with were all there and watching. Today I was about halfway across the ring when the judge (really nice guy - very fun to show under) groaned. So halfway across the room = 3-5 steps from heel position. 

Since this is the same thing - 3 times in a row, it's obviously becoming habitual or he doesn't understand something about stays. <= With that in mind, I won't really plan on putting him in group stays at trials until maybe February.... but might enter trials to keep up the positive improvement with everything else. Just keep him out of group stays. Keep doing classes and fun matches...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I was wondering if it could be as simple as some type of hand motion you make as you are walking away ... I know I play a game where I have the dogs run to catch up after a release and do a palm touch but I need to be sure my palm does not face them when I am leaving them on a stay or wait ...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

One thing I did notice was when we were lining up for stays, there was a clumber spaniel behind us. Just a very silly little-big dog, no aggression. Just a lot of excessive silly puppy stuff (whining, grunting, spinning, twirling, clowning around). Bertie acted weird like he didn't want to turn his butt on this dog and then he was STICKING to my leg like glue going into the ring because that dog was right behind us. 

Had no effect on the sit stay, but maybe the down stay had him in a more submissive and "weak" position next to the clumber?


*** The dog was really well behaved in the ring. I didn't worry too much about him/her.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Well I watched the video of our run. I had someone video it on my ipad. The heeling wasn't as bad as I thought it was. She was still stressed though, and not herself. Transitions were a big challenge. Back again tomorrow!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck tomorrow !!

And yep, with your score it had to have been better than you felt  It usually is unless both of you are completely in your zone - then its magic and you know you rocked it!



Nairb said:


> Well I watched the video of our run. I had someone video it on my ipad. The heeling wasn't as bad as I thought it was. She was still stressed though, and not herself. Transitions were a big challenge. Back again tomorrow!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Both boys are still on Daylight Saving Time so the got me up at 2:50am with Nugget jumping in bed and laying on my chest and Hombre standing on side of bed licking my face , a double whammy so I got up early and feed them and let them out . Because Nugget blew SD yesterday I decided to do the articles with the tied down set and of course he just went out and got the correct ones 2x each. Before I could work them though Hombre wanted to get in the act and I tried putting him on a sit stay which he wasn't having any part of so back outside he went. I now know I will have to work s+d stays with both boys at the SAME time which I've not done before. After Nugget was done I decided to do articles with Hombre only now it wasn't as much fun for him because he wasn't causing havoc and he THOUGHT he could just play with them but not so as I've had enough of the puppy stuff and decided he was going to do things just because I say so. After several sends to the pile where he returned with nothing or didn't try to find it he finally realized I wasn't going to give up and no cheese was being offered as a bribe he decided to do what I wanted and then found each article 2x each and he got " good boy " but that was it other than a mini milk bone. This will be the way Hombres training is going to go from now on if he does what I want the first time he will get lots of praise and treats if not he will reset and do it over and over and over till he realizes I'm not going to quit and I'm far more stubborn than he can ever be. Hombre is I know just over a year old but I also know he can do ever exercise thru utility so he just needs to understand that he must do things when they are asked of him and it's not play time all the time . I don't think asking him for 15-20 minutes a few days out of the week is asking too much and besides he 's been spoiled enough and it's time to start acting like a big boy.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

We had our first NQ today (in any class). She sat up on the down stay. And the rest of the run wasn't the greatest. Oh well. It was bound to happen at some point. I almost wish I wouldn't have sent in my entry for the show in 2 weeks. Should just move on to Utility training and keep working the Open stuff too....because right now, she's not ready to do a bunch of shows in a short period of time.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Nairb. Don't get too down on your dog or yourself it happens to all of us and besides you guys have done extremely well.



If the jerk on the other end of the leash hadn't made a 2 point handler error Nugget would have gotten 4 th place in utility but still we got a qualifying 192 1/2 and out of 33 dogs this wasn't bad. In case your curious the H.E was for only going 8 ft. Instead of 10-12 ft .on the MSFE.I was pleased with his work today and other than touching the stanchion ( 1 pt. ) his mistakes were f+ f. Very nice go outs both days.
Open B we got a 195 ( I thought we did better) BUT IT WAS A VERY GOOD DAY and Nugget got his 10 th UDX LEG so he will now be known as Four Seasons I found a gold nugget UDX GO


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Woo hoo, Nugget UDX!!! What a good boy. 

NairB, you have a fabulous dog. Don't get down after one NQ. I think many dogs lose confidence after a string of trials and/or the stress of traveling and the show environment starts to get to them. 

I think you mentioned a few weeks ago you were trying to accumulate points in Open A before you had to move up. If that's still important, you should go for it. She's making good scores. OTOH, if you're far enough along in Utility, you could change your entries to Grad Open. You could also consider tranferring to Pre-Open, if it's being offered in your upcoming show, purely as a confidence builder. Low jumps, no stays. Make it really fun and forget about the score.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Nah...I'm not down on my dog. She's awesome. Just being realistic about her level of experience....she's just probably not ready for a string of back to back shows. She stresses out very easily, and I just need to figure out how to manage that. Maybe it just comes with age. I don't know yet, but if it's not fun for her, its not fun for me.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations 

I really need to start showing Faelan if I want that UDX ....



Nuggetsdad said:


> > Nairb. Don't get too down on your dog or yourself it happens to all of us and besides you guys have done extremely well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

